# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մենք ու սպորտը

## Chuk

Շատերս միմյանց չենք ճանաչում (կամ լավ չենք ճանաչում), մինչդեռ հաստատ կուզենք մեկս մյուսի մասին շատ բան իմանալ: Եկեք սկսենք ծանոթությունը, մյուսներին մեր մասին որքան հնարավոր է ավելի շատ բան պատմելով մեր մասին:

Օրինակ այս թեմայում եկեք խոսենք մեր կյանքում սպորտի ունեցած դերի մասին:
Կա՞ն մեր մեջ պրոֆեսիոնալ մարզիկներ:
Մեզնից ով ի՞նչ մարզաձևով է զբաղվել:
Երբևէ մասնակցե՞լ ենք սպորտային մրցումների:
Եթե ուզեինք լրջորեն զբաղվել սպորտով, ապա *այսօր* ո՞ր մարզաձևը կընտրեինք:

Փորձենք պատասխանել այս հարցերին  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սպորտով երբեք չեմ զբաղվել։  :Sad:   Մրցումների էլ չեմ մասնակցել։ Դեռ փոքրուց շատ ճկուն եմ եղել, բայց դա օգտագործել եմ միայն ինձ համար։ 
Իսկ մարզաձևերից նախընտրում եմ լողը, որով մի քիչ զբաղվել եմ ինստիտուտում ֆիզկուլտուրայի փոխարեն, բայց դա այնքան չնչին էր, որ չի կարելի համարել, որ ես սպորտով եմ զբաղվել։ Բացի դրանից, սիրում եմ նաև վազել. կարելի է ասել, վազելն իմ տարերքն է...  :Love:  
Իսկ փոքր ժամանակ ուղղակի խելագարվում էի գեղասահքի (фигурное катание) համար։ Նույնիսկ երազում էի գեղասահորդուհի դառնալու մասին։  :Rolleyes:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես բասկտեբոլի եմ գնացել 2 տարի, մրցումների էլ եմ մասնակցել: Մի հատ երրորդ տեղի դիպլոմ ունեմ, բայց մեր թիմը երրորդն էր... երեք թիմից: Լողի էլ եմ գնացել, բայց սիրողական:

----------


## Արշակ

Դեռևս իմ ծննդից արաջ հայրս մեր տան առաստաղից օղակներ, պարանե աստիճան ու մագլցելու համար պարան էր կախել, որի վրա էլ մոտ մի տարեկանից «մարզվում» էինք :Yahoo: Նույնիսկ մի քանի նկարներ ունեմ մի տարեկան ժամանակ օղակից կաղված  :Smile: 
Դպրոցական տարիներին բակի երեխաներով առավոտյան գնում էինք վազելու, մարզվում եինք, որից հետո մի քանի ժամ սպորտային խաղեր էինք խաղում, մինչև որ ուժասպառ էինք լինում  :Wacko: ։ Լուրջ մրցումների չեմ մասնակցել, բայց բակում կազմակերպվող փոքրիկ մրցումներում հաճախ հաղթում էի…
Հիմա էլ շատ եմ սիրում սպորտային խաղեր խաղալ։ Հատկապես սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլ ու սեղանի թենիս խաղալ։ Հենց որ գոնե մի կես ժամ ազատ ժամանակ ենք գտնում, դասընկերներով գնում ենք Պոլիտեխնիկի ֆիզկուլտի կորպուսում թենիս խաղալու։ Բացի դրանից մի ամիս թենիսի եմ գնացել։ Իսկ հիմա պատրաստվում եմ լողի գնալ :Wink: ։
Եթե լրջորեն սպորտով զբաղվելու լինեի, ապա հավանաբար կընտրեի լողը կամ արևելյան մարտարվեստներից որևէ մեկը :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chuk

Ցավոք ոչ մի մարզաձևով երբեք լրջորեն չեմ զբաղվել, բայց թեթև ատլետիկայից միշտ էլ բավականին ուժեղ եմ եղել:
Երբ Համալսարանում առաջին անգամ ֆիզկուլտուրայի գնացի, նորաները հանձնելու օրն էր: 100 մետրը վազելուց չգիտեմ ինչ արդյունք ցույց տվեցի, որովհետև մարզիչը կանչեց մոտն ու խիստ ասեց. "Դու էլ ֆիզկուլտուրայի դասերին չգա՛ս:"
Զարմացած հարցրեցի թե ինչու, իսկ նա հանգիստ պատասխանեց, որ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե թեթև ատլետիկայի սեկցիայի գնամ: Գնացի սեկցիայի: Այստեղի մարզիչն ինձ 100 մետրը վազել տվեց ու արդյունքը տեսնելով ասաց. "Պատրաստվի, մի շաբաթից հանրապետության սպարտակիադային պետք է մասնակցես...": 
Իհարկե մրցումներին առաջին տեղը չգրավեցի, բայց առաջին տեղերում էի :Blush: 
Դրանից հետո 1-1.5 տարի գնացի այդ թեթև ատլետիկայի սեկցիան, բայց այնքան էլ լրջորեն չէինք զբաղվում:

Եթե տարիներս կարողանայի հետ բերել, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ լրջորեն կզբաղվեի թեթև ատլետիկայով. մասնավորապես կարճ տարածության վազքով և թռիչք երկարությամբ :Cool:

----------


## arnix

Զբաղվել եմ լողով (ընդամենը երեք ամիս), այնուհետև բավականին երկար ժամանակ (մոտ հինգ տարի) զբաղվել եմ մեծ թենիսով, սպորտին երբեք լրջորեն չեմ վերաբերվել, զբաղվել եմ միայն «հաճույքի համար», թեև մի անգամ մրցմանը զբաղեցրել եմ երկրորդ տեղը  :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Զբաղվել եմ կարատեով 4 տարի, 4 տարվա մեջ հասցրել եմ 2 անգամ գրավել երրորդ, 2 անգամ երկրորդ, մեկ անգամ էլ առաջին տեղերը հայաստանի առաջնություններում: Հասա մինչև կապույտ գուտի, որոշեցի վերջ տամ դրան անցնեմ ֆուտբոլին, դրանով էլ մի տարի զբաղվեցի անցա ծխելուն, բացի դրանցից թեթև ատլետիկայով եմ զբաղվել հաճույքիս համար:

----------


## Լոս

բեյսբոլ 2 ամիս, մի քանի տարի 1-2 ամսով լող, բոքս 5 ամիս (ռինգ չեմ մտել), շախմատ մի կես տարի բայց թեթևակի անկապ, միքիչ ել մարդ ծեծել եմ սովորել տնային պայմաններում.. լօլ

սպորտով էլ չեմ զբաղվի> առողջությունը չկորցնելու նպատակով նախատեսում եմ արշավ անտառով, սարեր, ձորեր..

----------


## Հենո

համարյա ինչ սպորտաձւ կա գնացել եմ կարատեից բռնած լողից պրծած

----------


## spec

Մինչև դպրոցն ավարտելը, զբաղվում էի ֆուտբոլով, ընդ որում, ինձ ամենայն լրջությամբ թվում էր թե ծնողներիս կհամոզեմ, պրոֆեսիոնալի կարիեռաի մասին իմ "երազանք"-ը չարգելել կյանքի կոչել: Սակայն (ինչ էլ պետք էր ակնկալել), մայրս դեմ էր, հայրս... սիրտը բռնեց, երբ հասկացավ որ ես ամենայն լրջությամբ եմ մտածում այդ մասին...
Իսկ քանի որ ես ընդամենը 13 տարեկան էի, իսկ կամակորությամբ հատուկ աչքի չեի ընկնում... ես հիմա ֆիզիկոս եմ (չեմ բողոքում):
Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ ամենաթարմ սպորտային *"հաջողություններին"*, ասեմ որ այս ձմեռ փորձեցի չմուշկ քշել, ու արդյունքում  :Smile:  12 օր կիսաանկողնային վիճակ (դեռ վազելուց ցավում է):
А так, ես էլ եմ ինստիտուտում ֆիզկուլտուրան լողի սեկցիա գնացել...
Հիմա ԱՆԳՅԱԼԱՑԵԼ եմ, ու тренажор-бабочка եմ առել  :Jpit:

----------


## Hovulik

Ես միմիայն ինտելեկտուալ սպորտաձևեր եմ նախընտրում:
Օրինակ ինձ կարողա տեսած լինեք ԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ ՏՎ ով ԻՆՉ?ՈՐՏԵՂ?ԵՐԲ? խաղի ժամանակ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ ասում եմ որտեղից է դեմքդ ծանոթ  :LOL:

----------


## Egern.net

Ժամանակին մոտ 1 տարի գնացել եմ լողի, բայց լուրջ չէի վերաբերվում: Շատ սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլ (հեռուստացույցով ոչ մի խաղ գրեթե բաց չեմ թողնում...), բայց տեսողության հետ եղած խնդիրների պատճառով ուրիշ ոչ մի սպորտի չեմ հաճախել: 
Շատ կարեւոր է սպորտային վիճակում լինելը, բայց ես այլեւս դժվար թե լուրջ սպորտով զբաղվեմ... Արդեն պետք է մտածել բուհ ընդունվելու մասին...

----------


## Koms

իմ պատկերացմամբ` սպորտը չնչին դեր է խաղում մեր առօրյա կյանքում, միշտ մտածել եմ` ինչու? 
երեւի թե` մի քիչ "անգյալ" ազգ ենք, օրինակ` առավոտները ոչ մեկին չես տեսնի, ասենք , վազելուց, մարզվելուց, այ էդ բանը մեր մեջ չկա, իսկ սիգարետ ծխելու ու արեվածաղիկ չրթելուց` ուղղակի աշխարհի չեմպիոններ ենք!

----------


## John

> իմ պատկերացմամբ` սպորտը չնչին դեր է խաղում մեր առօրյա կյանքում, միշտ մտածել եմ` ինչու՞ 
> երեւի թե` մի քիչ "անգյալ" ազգ ենք, օրինակ` առավոտները ոչ մեկին չես տեսնի, ասենք , վազելուց, մարզվելուց, այ էդ բանը մեր մեջ չկա, իսկ սիգարետ ծխելու ու արեվածաղիկ չրթելուց` ուղղակի աշխարհի չեմպիոններ ենք!


Վերջերս շատ եմ տեսել առավոտյան վազող կամ մարզվող մարդկանց հիմնականում Oղակաձև ու Հաղթանակ զբոսայգիներում:

----------


## Viki

Սպորտ... Կարոտել եմ այս բառին... Սխալ է, երբ չես պայքարում, հանուն նրա, ինչը քեզ շատ է անհրաժեշտ , ինչը շատ ես սիրում... Յուրաքանչյուր անձ էլ կարծում եմ իր կյանքում ունեցել է ցանկություն ետ պտտել ժամանակի սլաքը` շտկելու կամ վերանայելու քայլերը: Մանկուց սիրել եմ ու այժմ էլ սիրում եմ սպորտը: Բասկետբոլ և վազք... դրանց շատ նշանակալի տեղ եմ հատկացրել դպրոցական տարիներից... Բայց միշտ սրտիս խորքում շա~տ եմ սիրել գեղասահքը: Մասնակցել եմ բասկետբոլի և վազքի մրցումներին, բայց չեմ շարունակել... Ուզում եմ լողալ սովորել, հիմա շատ խմբակներ կան, և քանի որ դա և հաճելի և անհրաժեշտ սպորտ է,  ժամանակ կարելի է գտնել դրա համար  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ Քոչարյան

Ես կառատեսիտ եմ… Ներկա Հայաստանի Չեմպիոն, Հավաքականի անդամ, Ես դառի հոկտեմբերին Էլ գնալու եմ իտալիա մրցումների… :Smile:

----------


## Լիաննա

Ճիշտն ասած սպորտով ահագին ժամանակ է չեմ զբաղվել :Sad:

----------


## Արամ Քոչարյան

Իսկ միչեվ ետ ահագին ժամանակը ինչ սպորտով ես զբաղվել՞

----------


## Լիաննա

Դե վազում էի,մարմնամարզությամբ էի զբաղվում, ուզում եմ լուրջ թենիսով զբաղվեմ, բայց համ ժամանակ չկա, համ էլ  ուշ է արդեն :

----------


## Firegirl777

Գնացել եմ Ուշուի, Բասկետբոլի, և Պատանի երկրապահների ակումբ, իսկ այժմ ցավոք սպորտով շաաաաաատ քիչ եմ զբաղվում

----------


## Արամ Քոչարյան

Սպորտով անպայման պետք է զբաղվել:

----------


## Sergey

> Գնացել եմ Ուշուի, Բասկետբոլի, և Պատանի երկրապահների ակումբ, իսկ այժմ ցավոք սպորտով շաաաաաատ քիչ եմ զբաղվում


Պատանի երկրապահների ակումբը թիմայի՞ն մարզաձև է:

----------


## Sergey

Սպորտ շամ եմ սիրում և շատ եմ կարևորում այն: Գոնե դպրոցական տարիքում երեխան անպայման պետք է զբաղվի որևէ մարզաձևով, ցանկալի է խաղային: Ես էլ բավականին ուշ եմ սկսել զբաղվել՝  14-15 տարեկանից, բայց հիմա արդեն չի ստացվում, չնայած մեծ հաճույքով էլի կզբաղվեի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մենակ ֆուտբոլ: Չեմ զբաղվել, բայց շատ եմ սիրել խաղալ: Հիմա համալսարանում սեկցիա եմ գնում, 2-3 տարի հետո կարողա դառնամ համալսարանի հավաքականի դարպասապահը: Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ փոքր ժամանակվանից չմտածեցի գնամ ֆուտբոլ պարապեմ: :Aggressive:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Պատանի երկրապահների ակումբը թիմայի՞ն մարզաձև է:



Դե ոչ բայց, այն ավելի ռազմական միավորում է, բսյց այդտեղ ամեն ինչ էլ պարապել ենք, կարատե, վազք, ծանրամարտ, մի խոսքով մի շարք մարզաձևերի հավաքածու  :Ok:

----------


## Angelina

Ես շատ եմ սիրում սպորտով զբաղվել: Բավականին երկար ժամանակ է լող եմ պարապում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես շատ եմ սիրում սպորտով զբաղվել: Բավականին երկար ժամանակ է լող եմ պարապում:


Ես էլ եմ լողը շատ սիրում:

Հ.Գ. Սպորտով չեմ զբաղվում:  :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

Սպորտով զբաղվում եմ, բայց լողով չե....շատ եմ ցանկանում լողով զբաղվել, քանի ոօ այն մարդու բորոլ մկանները աշխատեցնում է:

----------


## Ուրվական

Կես տարի ձյուդո եմ պարապել, հետո 3 տարի՝ բասկետբոլ, հետո՝ 1 տարի ֆուտբոլ, հետո՝ 2.5 տարի՝ կարատե, հետո՝ 2 տարի լող: Բայց ինչ օգուտ, որ հիմա չեմ զբաղվում: :Sad:  Հետս մարդ ըլներ, գոնե առավոտները կվազեի:

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Են փոքր ժամանակներում ձյուդո եմ պարապել են էլ անկապ էր թողեցի…
Հետո Թեթև ատլետիկա եմ պարապել մի 2 տարի…կյանքիս ամենալավ տարիներնից էին հա :Rolleyes:  :Love: …
Շախմատ եմ պարապել…մի 6 ամիս բայց դե առաջի կարգ ունեմ ու մի 10-12 հատ դիպլոմ կեսից շատը 1 տեղի… :Blush: 
Ռենձյու եմ պարապել…չեք իմանա ինչա …ինտելեկտուալ խաղա…աշխարհում 10րդ տեղ ունեմ իմ տարիքային խմբում… :Blush:  …հեսա նայեք…այստեղ :Blush: 
Բայց դե հետո ինստիտուտի պատճառով լուրջ սպորտը թողեցի…

Հիմա էլ համարյա ամեն շաբաթ Ֆուտբոլը պարտադիր …

Սպորտը Շատ կարևոր է մարդու կյանքում…և երկարակեցության գաղտնիքը սպորտի մեջ է… :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Մենակ ֆուտբոլ: Չեմ զբաղվել, բայց շատ եմ սիրել խաղալ: Հիմա համալսարանում սեկցիա եմ գնում, 2-3 տարի հետո կարողա դառնամ համալսարանի հավաքականի դարպասապահը: Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ փոքր ժամանակվանից չմտածեցի գնամ ֆուտբոլ պարապեմ:


Հա՞յկ  :Blush: 

2-3 տարին արդեն շուտվանից անցելա, վերջը դարպասապահ դարձա՞ր, թե՞ չէ  :Xeloq:

----------

Միքո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հա՞յկ 
> 
> 2-3 տարին արդեն շուտվանից անցելա, վերջը դարպասապահ դարձա՞ր, թե՞ չէ


Համալսարանի հավաքականի դարպասապահ դառա մի քանի ամսում, բայց դրանից էնկողմ չեղավ: :Smile:

----------


## Shah

Ժողովուրդ, կա՞ն մեր մեջ մարդիկ, որ ասենք գոնե տոնուսի համար վազում են առավոտները: Ես սկսեցի մի սեզոն, հետո հոգնածությունից հետո, տոնուսը բարձրանալու փոխարեն աշխատանքային տեղում քունս տանում էր... բայց տենց, մի 3 ամիս վազեցի, հետո թարգեցի... հիմա ասենք շաբաթը մեկ վազում եմ, բայց երկար չէ, ասենք 1-2 կմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կար մի ժամանակ առավոտյան վազում էի, բայց հետո զգացի որ չէ՝ գիշերը 6-ին քնելը ու առավոտ 7 - ին արթնանալը լավ չի անդրադառնում առողջության վրա:

----------


## Inana

> Ժողովուրդ, կա՞ն մեր մեջ մարդիկ, որ ասենք գոնե տոնուսի համար վազում են առավոտները: Ես սկսեցի մի սեզոն, հետո հոգնածությունից հետո, տոնուսը բարձրանալու փոխարեն աշխատանքային տեղում քունս տանում էր... բայց տենց, մի 3 ամիս վազեցի, հետո թարգեցի... հիմա ասենք շաբաթը մեկ վազում եմ, բայց երկար չէ, ասենք 1-2 կմ:


Ես մի 2 տարի առաջ վազում էի, բայց մեր բժիշկը ասեց, որ սրտի պրոբլեմներ կարող են առաջանալ վազելուց: Դե քանի որ վազելուց էլ սիրտս էնքան արագ էր խփում ու նենց էի շնչահեղձ լինում, որ մտածեցի` լսեմ էդ բժշկի խորհուրդը: 
Բացի էդ եթե կան աղջիկներ, որ վազում են նիհարեկու համար, որոշ գիտնականներ այժմ պարզել են, որ աղջիկների մոտ վազելը դառնում է ցելյուլիտի առաջացման պատճառ;  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Բացի էդ եթե կան աղջիկներ, որ վազում են նիհարեկու համար, որոշ գիտնականներ այժմ պարզել են, որ աղջիկների մոտ վազելը դառնում է ցելյուլիտի առաջացման պատճառ;


  :Shok:  Գիտեի թե հակառակը... Սրտի պռոբլեմների մասին էլ չգիտեի... 

Անցնեմ լողի  :Jpit:  Իսկ, ավելի շատ էներգիա որտեղ ե՞ն ծախսում:  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Անցնեմ լողի  Իսկ, ավելի շատ էներգիա որտեղ ե՞ն ծախսում:


Լողը ամենաշատ էներգիա պահանջող սպորտաձևն ա

----------

Inana (29.07.2010), Shah (29.07.2010)

----------


## AsikoNar

> Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը ըստ էության համաշխարհային մաշտաբի շախմատային իրադարձություն է, ուստի երևի ճիշտ կլինի քննարկել *այստեղ*:


Շատ լավ համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ լիովին հիմա կտեղափոխեմ... երևի Դուք էլ եք շախմատիստ???

----------


## Moonwalker

> Շատ լավ համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ լիովին հիմա կտեղափոխեմ... երևի Դուք էլ եք շախմատիստ???


Ավելի շուտ շախմատասեր :Jpit:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Ավելի շուտ շախմատասեր


Դուք շախմատային որևէ կարգ ունեք??? մարզիչ ունեցել եք???

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դուք շախմատային որևէ կարգ ունեք??? մարզիչ ունեցել եք???


1-ին կարգային էի (այսինքն պաշտոնապես տենց էլ 2-րդ մնացի, բայց խաղում էի առաջին կարգայինի չափ) հին և բարի ժամանակներում, սակայն երևի չափազանց ալարկոտ էի/եմ շախմատով լուրջ զբաղվելու համար :Pardon:

----------


## AsikoNar

> 1-ին կարգային էի (այսինքն պաշտոնապես տենց էլ 2-րդ մնացի, բայց խաղում էի առաջին կարգայինի չափ) հին և բարի ժամանակներում, սակայն երևի չափազանց ալարկոտ էի/եմ շախմատով լուրջ զբաղվելու համար


Իսկ ով էր Ձեր մարզիչը??? Երբ եք վերջին անգամ մրցաշարի մասնակցել???

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ ով էր Ձեր մարզիչը??? Երբ եք վերջին անգամ մրցաշարի մասնակցել???


Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում՝ մի 7-8 տարի առաջ: Աշխատում էի Ռոման Ակոպովի հետ (էդ ժամանակ Հոկտեմբերյան Արմավիրում էինք ապրում): Ճիշտ ա ինձնից պողոս-պետրոս դուրս չեկավ, բայց սերը դեպի արքայական խաղը վարակեց ինձ ցմահ:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում՝ մի 7-8 տարի առաջ: Աշխատում էի Ռոման Ակոպովի հետ (էդ ժամանակ Հոկտեմբերյան Արմավիրում էինք ապրում): Ճիշտ ա ինձնից պողոս-պետրոս դուրս չեկավ, բայց սերը դեպի արքայական խաղը վարակեց ինձ ցմահ:


Ակոպովը Մեծ մարզիչ է: Նրա սաներից մի քանիսն արդեն դարձել են Եվրոպայի և Աշխարհի պատանեկան առաջնությունների մրցանակակիրներ: Ներեցեք իսկ Ձեր անունը և ազգանունը ինչպես է ??? Միգուցե մենք հանդիպել ենք խաղատախտակի առջև???

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ակոպովը Մեծ մարզիչ է: Նրա սաներից մի քանիսն արդեն դարձել են Եվրոպայի և Աշխարհի պատանեկան առաջնությունների մրցանակակիրներ: Ներեցեք իսկ Ձեր անունը և ազգանունը ինչպես է ??? Միգուցե մենք հանդիպել ենք խաղատախտակի առջև???


Գիտեմ, նա Բաքվի փառապանծ սովետական շախմատի դպրոցի ավանդույթների անմիջական կրողն է: Էդ մարդուց ոչ միայն շախմատի, այլև կյանքի հետ կապված շատ դասեր եմ քաղել: Անունս Արշակ Գևորգյան է: Իսկ դու շարունակո՞ւմ ես մարզվել: Ու ի՞նչ հաջողություններ կան:

Հ.Գ. «Դուք»-ը եկ մի կողմ դնենք էլի, ես դրանից կաշկանդվում եմ: :Wink:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Գիտեմ, նա Բաքվի փառապանծ սովետական շախմատի դպրոցի ավանդույթների անմիջական կրողն է: Էդ մարդուց ոչ միայն շախմատի, այլև կյանքի հետ կապված շատ դասեր եմ քաղել: Անունս Արշակ Գևորգյան է: Իսկ դու շարունակո՞ւմ ես մարզվել: Ու ի՞նչ հաջողություններ կան:
> 
> Հ.Գ. «Դուք»-ը եկ մի կողմ դնենք էլի, ես դրանից կաշկանդվում եմ:


Այո շարունակում եմ հունվարի 24-ին Բաթումիում կպայքարեմ միջազգային վարպետի տիտղոսի համար : Արշակ ես 24 տարեկան եմ իսկ դու? Անունս Նարեկ է...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այո շարունակում եմ հունվարի 24-ին Բաթումիում կպայքարեմ միջազգային վարպետի տիտղոսի համար : Արշակ ես 24 տարեկան եմ իսկ դու? Անունս Նարեկ է...


Օ՜, միջազգային վարպետի համար: Պրոֆեսիոնալ ես, ասա էլի: :Jpit:  Ու ինչքա՞ն է ակտուալ վարկանիշդ: 
Ես ինչպես նշված է 18 եմ: Հաճելի է Նարեկ ջան: Հաջողություն քեզ Վրաստանում: :Smile:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Օ՜, միջազգային վարպետի համար: Պրոֆեսիոնալ ես, ասա էլի: Ու ինչքա՞ն է ակտուալ վարկանիշդ: 
> Ես ինչպես նշված է 18 եմ: Հաճելի է Նարեկ ջան: Հաջողություն քեզ Վրաստանում:


Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Արշակ ջան, եթե լրացնեմ միջազգային վարպետի նորման այդ ժամանակ ես ինձ կհամարեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ, իսկ այդ դեպքում կստանամ 2450 վարկանիշ:

----------

Moonwalker (03.11.2011), Գեա (03.11.2011)

----------


## Tiger29

> Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Արշակ ջան, եթե լրացնեմ միջազգային վարպետի նորման այդ ժամանակ ես ինձ կհամարեմ պրոֆեսիոնալ, իսկ այդ դեպքում կստանամ 2450 վարկանիշ:


Կներեք, որ մտնում եմ խոսակցության մեջ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է ինչ է նշանակում ստանալ 2450 վարկանիշ?
Դուք Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիան եք ներկայացնում?

----------


## Tiger29

> Կներեք, որ մտնում եմ խոսակցության մեջ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է ինչ է նշանակում ստանալ 2450 վարկանիշ?
> Դուք Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիան եք ներկայացնում?


Երևի հարցը չեք տեսել, խնդրում եմ եթե հնարավոր է պատասխանեք: (AsikoNar )

----------


## AsikoNar

Լեհաստանի

----------


## AsikoNar

> Երևի հարցը չեք տեսել, խնդրում եմ եթե հնարավոր է պատասխանեք: (AsikoNar )


Դուք ել եք շախմատիստ???

----------


## Tiger29

> Լեհաստանի


Ճիշտն ասած նայել եմ, բայց Ֆիդե-ի գործակիցների ցուցակում Ձեզ չգտա: Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում վարկանիշ ստանալ?




> Դուք ել եք շախմատիստ???


Այո, շախմատիստ եմ, բայց թույլ տվեք չներկայանամ:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Ճիշտն ասած նայել եմ, բայց Ֆիդե-ի գործակիցների ցուցակում Ձեզ չգտա: Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում վարկանիշ ստանալ?
> 
> 
> 
> Այո, շախմատիստ եմ, բայց թույլ տվեք չներկայանամ:


Ինչպես կուզեք, Հայաստանում ուրիշ կերպ է երևի տեղյակ չեմ, իսկ դրսում եթե լրացնում ես միջազգային վարպետի նորմա ստանում ես վարկանիշ պայմանական... Իսկ Հայաստանում ինչպես է???

----------


## Tiger29

> Ինչպես կուզեք, Հայաստանում ուրիշ կերպ է երևի տեղյակ չեմ, իսկ դրսում եթե լրացնում ես միջազգային վարպետի նորմա ստանում ես վարկանիշ պայմանական... Իսկ Հայաստանում ինչպես է???


Չէ, Հայաստանում ուրիշ կերպ չէ, նույնն է ինչպես բոլոր երկրներում, իհարկե Ֆիդե-ի օրենքներով:

----------


## AsikoNar

> Չէ, Հայաստանում ուրիշ կերպ չէ, նույնն է ինչպես բոլոր երկրներում, իհարկե Ֆիդե-ի օրենքներով:


Իսկ եթե նույնն է , ապա ինչի զարմացաք, որ ասեցի պայմանական վարկանիշ են տալու???

----------


## Tado

Ես կարատեով եմ զբաղվում: ահագին դամբուլ կաարտեիստ եմ, բայց հպարտ եմ, որ կերած-խմած գոլլում լինելով կարողացա ինձ ստիպել ու սկսել սպորտով զբաղվել:

այսօր էլ կարատեն կընտրեի: մի ամբողջ մշակույթ է ու դա ինձ հերիք է:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2013), boooooooom (18.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Տո ի՞նչ ասեմ, գիմնաստիկայի գնացել եմ, կարատեի գնացել եմ, լողի գնացել եմ, շախմատի գնացել եմ....իսկ հիմա պրոֆեսիոնալ ծխող եմ:

----------

